# Studio Doll Shoot



## ababysean (Aug 29, 2010)

I went to the studio today where I will be starting to "work/intern" tomorrow.

1.







2.





3.




These are just rough edits for now.  I was there 12 hours today learning and messing around. I'm tired.  lol


----------



## reznap (Aug 29, 2010)

This is the kind of stuff I could do for 12 hours at a time too..

Looks good.  Great opportunity too


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice work!!


----------



## 786soul (Aug 29, 2010)

All look really good. Could use more light on the bottom of the second image though, looks to be browning out.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 30, 2010)

wow, awesome opportunity. What kind of studio is it?

only nit pick i have.. is your watermark isnt consistent.. location or size.


----------

